# Hotshot CAI problems...



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I just recieved my hotshot cai for my 98 200sx from ptuning.

It doesn't fit. Like, for one, the maf adapter only bolts up if it is like, in a diamond shape.. hard to explain, but at least it fits.

the bigger problem is the part (the shorter, smaller diameter one) there are three things that hook up; a hose from the top of the head, an vacuum hose, and another hose. NONE of them fit. I could understand having to buy a longer vacuum hose.. but the other two don't reach. ARG.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Hotshot sent me the wrong damn intake. My dust cover thing inside the wheel well doesn't fit all the way.. the pipes are curved wrong, and the nipples for all the hoses are too large. The pipe that goes to the maf is too small as well...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *Hotshot sent me the wrong damn intake. My dust cover thing inside the wheel well doesn't fit all the way.. the pipes are curved wrong, and the nipples for all the hoses are too large. The pipe that goes to the maf is too small as well... *


You bought it from ptuning... sounds like they orderd the wrong one from HS. Probably should have just skipped the middle man and ordered directly from HS


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I got it for $169 shipped.
Hotshot couldn't have beat that.

Also, according to the shipping label, it came from Hotshot. I would think that if anything ptuning is skipping.. well.. themself. I dunno.

According to the numbers on the box; written by hotshot, it is the correct cai. Either this doesn't fit my car, or it's the wrong intake.

I was finally able to get everything together, but the filter pushes hard on the splashgaurd, and the hoses are all the wrong diameter. As in, my head exhaust hose or whatever it is; it is smaller than the corresponding nipple on the cai.. thus I have to tighten down a larger hose to fit a smaller nipple.

I know I ordered it from ptuning, but it came from hotshot directly.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is my HS CAI


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

How did your filter fit in the wheel well?

Our 'upper' smaller pipe looks close to the same. Did you have to buy new clamps? I did.. I also had to buy hoses, even though according to hotshot.com it comes with them. My filter pushes hard up against the wheelwell.. so badly that it pushes it towards the tire.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *How did your filter fit in the wheel well?
> 
> Our 'upper' smaller pipe looks close to the same. Did you have to buy new clamps? I did.. I also had to buy hoses, even though according to hotshot.com it comes with them. My filter pushes hard up against the wheelwell.. so badly that it pushes it towards the tire. *


measuer the right diameter of the pipe and cut a nice lil hole 2 make it fit nice and snug.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

yeah I know that..

it's pushing against the splash gaurd on the inside


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *How did your filter fit in the wheel well?
> 
> Our 'upper' smaller pipe looks close to the same. Did you have to buy new clamps? I did.. I also had to buy hoses, even though according to hotshot.com it comes with them. My filter pushes hard up against the wheelwell.. so badly that it pushes it towards the tire. *


Everything fit w/o problem.
Hoses clamps, etc.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i installed mine and it is "slightly" touching the wheel well but that is only because i didnt cut the hold further to the front of the car so that was my only problem, the vacuum hoses are gonna look a little different then stock so your gonna have to purchase some longer ones. Maybe your installing it wrong or maybe you got the wrong one...i would love to see a pic of the CAI you have recieved


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

I got my intake this week and I'm gonna try to get it on next week when I''m on spring break.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

It's not really a question of whether I got the right one. I know I didn't. I believe that the shorter pipe is correct.. however the longer one does not curve the right ways. I believe it was not manufactured properly. 
Hotshot offered to replace it.

Another question.. The nipple that the vacuum hose goes onto had a little white ball stuck in it. I pushed it out.

What was it? residue from blasting it or something?
If that could have gone into the engine that would have been bad.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

just installed mine. no problems at all except the maf adaptor doesnt fit the maf. used my old one. other than that, it looks pretty good.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

mine didn't either, it has to be turned diagonally.. hard to explain, but it didn't really fit either....


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I compared my intake to a guy at my school (96 sentra) and his IS different.

ptuning is blaming hotshot, and hotshot is blaming ptuning.

It's as though the secondary (longer) pipe was not welded at the proper angles. Ptuning is saying since they ordered the proper intake (ns4007) that there is nothing they can do. Hotshot is like.. you didn't buy it from us, and you can't return it to us; that it has to be returned through ptuning. Response from ptuning pending.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

UPDATE:
Ptuning called me.

much more reasonable. I am going to borrow a camera and take pics and send them to ptuning who is going to help me..


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey, give us a pic too, I assume that you tried connecting both ends of the pipe to the MAF??


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january01/


----------



## J98Sentra (Mar 15, 2003)

My HS CA made my wheel well come out. Then by just moving the fillter down at an angle it worked fine.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

It's the wrong one. I am working with ptuning on getting a replacement.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

se7enty7, I have the same problem with my intake. The guy that put it on for me did that bolted on with a diamond shape. Then he switched some hoses so everything would fit together.

After putting it on, I don't think I could talk to ptuning about fixing the problem. I don't have enough money to intall the thing again.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Just for the record:

hotshot, imo, was completely unhelpful in helping me. After repeatedly denying the problem, "putting me on hold" (disconnecting me) etc. etc. I called ptuning, who was MUCH more than helpful in getting me an RMA #. They are going to split one of their new intakes to send me out the correct pieces.

I am glad I bought it from ptuning and not direct from hotshot.

I know everyone else has getting 110% out of hotshot, but I most certainly did not.

Jacob


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well hotshot is very well known for taking long amounts of time being on the phone and replying emails, many people on here have experienced that. I ordered mine directly from hotshot and it took awhile to get here.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

It was well beyond that.

I would talk to a sales person, who would disconnect me. I would call back and be like.. I was put on hold and disconnected, so they would transfer me to someone else... who would transfer me to someone else.. etc.

finally I got in touch with someone that knew something and they told me I was wrong and didn't install it correctly. Im like, I KNOW someone who has this SAME intake, and we compared them and MINE is different...

he told me I "don't know how this type of business works"

and that if I wanted to wait 12 weeks I could RMA it but there's no gaurantee they will replace it.. I'm like what is that supposed to mean??.. he goes "you heard me"

all in all, rude, in MY circumstance poor quality parts.

I know EVERYONE else has had different experiances, but this was mine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

That sucks man that your getting jerked around like that! Hopefully ptuning will be more considerate and you receive the right part. Even though it sounds like you've been through hell just to get the intake, it will still be worth it! Best of luck bro


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

This seems weird but after installing my intake, my car feels slower in the lower gears. Theres better pull on the highways though.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

... yeah..

I'm still waiting for my replacement from ptuning.. apparently they are on backorder.

What a damn nightmare.


----------



## kdj99 (Feb 19, 2004)

*HS header -hoses don't fit*

Chalk up another one for Hot Shot Header ripoff. The hoses don't fit my
98 200SX in either length or diameter. Was gonna complain to HS but after
reading all this, I think I'll just try to tighten down larger hoses. No use being put on hold endlessly when they probably don't even have one that fits properly anyway...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

se7enty7 said:


> mine didn't either, it has to be turned diagonally.. hard to explain, but it didn't really fit either....


is the intake hole lined up correctly? You'd be better off drilling a set of new holes to make sure that the MAF is lined up completly.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

kdj99 said:


> Chalk up another one for Hot Shot Header ripoff. The hoses don't fit my
> 98 200SX in either length or diameter. Was gonna complain to HS but after
> reading all this, I think I'll just try to tighten down larger hoses. No use being put on hold endlessly when they probably don't even have one that fits properly anyway...


a header or a cai?


----------



## kdj99 (Feb 19, 2004)

*correction : CAI not header*

sorry my bad, I meant CAI.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

did you buy directly from hotshot?
as far as quality, they are by far the best for our cars...i am guessing you got one for the wrong model.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

lol nickzac read it again


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i did and i am guessing he got sent the wrong one.


----------



## kdj99 (Feb 19, 2004)

*hotshot header*

I bought it directly from Hotshot. 
I have a 98 200SX. Don't have the item # right now, but I do notice on
their website that as of now, a cold air intake system only seems available 
for the 95-97 models. At the time I bought it, this was not the case. Maybe they ran out of those and gave me the 95-97 model instead. (Need to get the item #..) The hose that goes to the head is too short (the nipple on the HotShot tube is underneath instead of on top where it should be) the hose that goes near the crankcase is too small in diameter for the nipple on the Hotshot tube.


----------



## kdj99 (Feb 19, 2004)

Item # they sent me was for the 95-97 models. The have half-stack intake
for 98 etc. but not CAI. Have they discontinued it? or out of stock? I don't know.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

maybe you got sent one for a highport??


----------



## kdj99 (Feb 19, 2004)

*highport?*

Scuse my ignorance, but what's a highport?


----------

